# leather vs leatherette



## Johann (Apr 17, 2002)

Before my dad bought his 325i, he compared leather and 'ette extensively, and compared the interiors of used cars. A lot of leather cars looked beat after 50k miles, with shiny, worn leather. 'ette cars looked practically new. The only noticeable difference is wear and smell.

In the end, my dad went with black leather, because he was able to get a good deal on a car in dealer stock.

Jonathan


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

I have black ette and no one can tell the diff. I had a loaner with leather and didn't really fine a Cdn.$2400 diff.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

goodfella said:


> *I have black ette and no one can tell the diff. I had a loaner with leather and didn't really fine a Cdn.$2400 diff. *


for black, it's definately not worth the money to get leather.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

If it's not clear from my post above, I'm very happy with my 'ette at this early stage. One thing others haven't mentioned is that it is actually fairly "grippy", probably moreso than leather, if that matters to you one way or the other.

Pics won't really help you make a choice; it looks the same as leather in pics, apart from the minimal "gathers" around seams which leather has but 'ette lacks.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

GaryB said:


> *If it's not clear from my post above, I'm very happy with my 'ette at this early stage. One thing others haven't mentioned is that it is actually fairly "grippy", probably moreso than leather, if that matters to you one way or the other.
> 
> Pics won't really help you make a choice; it looks the same as leather in pics, apart from the minimal "gathers" around seams which leather has but 'ette lacks. *


That's the only difference I have noticed. In leatherette, you will not slide very easily, which is a good thing.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

For those who have leatherette, how does it feel? The reason I ask is that when I've seen it at dealerships, it feels nice and stiff, kind of like the leather. It almost has a plastic feel to it.

But, when I checked out a friend's three year old 3 with leatherette, it felt kind of soft and rubbery. It was baking in the sun for a while, so I wonder if that was the reason. Does the texture and feel of the material change with temp?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I think the leatherette is great and if your getting an interior that it is availbable in, then get it 

This is coming from a guy who has had 2 330's both with leather. The only reason I have leather is because both of my cars had the premium package which on the 330 comes with leather otherwise I would have gone with the leatherette


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *for black, it's definately not worth the money to get leather. *


That all comes down to personal preference. Black leatherette might be **almost** as good, but it is not the same thing. I personally do not like the smell of leatherette, and for that reason alone, I could never get it. My 318 had "Beige *Vinyl*" (before they tried to get fancy and turn it into an immitation leather), and it didn't have any distinct scent. The leatherette on every car I have sat in does have a unique (and unpleasant) scent, and it gets even worse on a hot day. Any time I get in a car with leatherette interior that has been sitting in the sun and has a warm interior, I feel like I want to : puke:. Recall the Seinfeld episode where his car develops a horrible smell. I have a similar response when I get in a car with 'ette. Not good in my book.

I will definately agree that it looks almost like real leather, feels very similar, and costs nothing, so the extra durability does make it seem irresistable to some. I would personally never buy a car with leatherette, though. I know its not leather, and that is far more important to me than fooling others into thinking I have leather. Plus, I don't like the leatherette smell. It's my money, and I'll take the leather, please. Or give me Alcantara or cloth. But then again, that's a good thing-- that should leave some extra leatherette lying around at BMW for the rest of you.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

FWIW, my car has been parked in the sun all day twice this week, in warm (25°C=77°F) if not hot temperatures. Both times, when entering, I have been impressed with how good it smelled inside the car - if not exactly like leather, then simply a good "new car" smell in its own right. Certainly no unpleasant "hot plastic" smell.

I'm another that has had only leather interiors in previous cars - in my case my last 6 cars over the past 16 years. I'm not disappointed.

"Your mileage may vary"


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

GaryB said:


> *FWIW, my car has been parked in the sun all day twice this week, in warm (25°C=77°F) if not hot temperatures. Both times, when entering, I have been impressed with how good it smelled inside the car - if not exactly like leather, then simply a good "new car" smell in its own right. Certainly no unpleasant "hot plastic" smell.
> 
> I'm another that has had only leather interiors in previous cars - in my case my last 6 cars over the past 16 years. I'm not disappointed.
> 
> "Your mileage may vary"  *




I guess we all have different preferences. My point was that no matter what interior you get, you're spending your own money (usually...  ), so buy what you like best, not what someone on bimmerfest.com tells you is best. tgravo said that anyone getting black interior should get leatherette, since leather isn't worth it. I respectfully disagree. It's all a matter of opinion. Since I'm paying for my car, I'll choose what I like and what I am willing to pay for, and you can do the same.

That's one of the reasons why I always hate these "leather vs. leatherette" or "what color should I buy" or "325 vs. 330" posts. My opinion counts just as much as yours and anyone elses, and it really should have no influence on the original poster's decision.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> *My opinion counts just as much as yours and anyone elses, and it really should have no influence on the original poster's decision. *


Of *course* you're just as entitled to your own opinion... we *can* agree to disagree agreeably, can't we? 

While I agree (there's that word again) that the "what color should I buy" polls are rather silly, I think it's quite reasonable for someone who lacks experience with something, for example leatherette, to solicit the opinions and recommendations of those who have *had* some experience.

ajt819 and xspeedy asked for those opinions; you gave yours and I gave mine. :dunno:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *Yep, he needs a BRO to help him and a BRA to support him!
> 
> :angel: *


"Bras are for women. Meet the Bro." - Kosmo Kramer


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *I have sand 'ette, and everyone I've had in my car have assumed it's leather. Some have even commented about how the love the smell of leather in my car. :dunno: The only leather I have is on the steering wheel. *


I have black'ette and my uncle said the same thing when I first got the car. Nobody was wearing leather pants at the time. 

After a couple years with black'ette, I still love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

I have black leatherette and every person that has entered my car commented how they like the look, feel and how tight my leather seats are when in fact its vinyl. Even my service advisor thought I had a leather interior when I brought my car in for service. It's very easy to maintain, lasts a long time and most improtantly (for me at least) cheap. For those that are thinking about a black interior car, save yourself some money and get letherette.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Black'ette here and I am perfectly happy with it. I have a dog and figured I'd be tempting fate to put leather upholstery in a daily driver that was expected to carry canine passengers. I was initially concerned about its comfort on hot days, but those concerns never materialized. If I had to do it all over again, I would make the same choice. The only downside is that BMW doesn't offer more color choices in the 'ette, but then I imagine they'd prefer to have people opt for high profit options like leather or PP.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

As many people in this thread have pointed out personal taste and one's budget will dictate what you may end up with. If I could get this look in leatherette I may have bought it.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Readers Digest Version:

~I got Leatherette.
~Car is close to 2 years old, its holding up great and I have a couple of kids that trash the back seat
~I get compliments on my "leather" interior all the time. 
Save yourself a chunk of cash and get leatherette.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Someone please delete this thread quick before it spawns a step vs. manual offspring. :tsk:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Let's stir things up a bit. If you don't want to get leather, find a way to get Alcantara/Cloth. It is so much nicer than 'ette. I had questioned the Alcantara up until now, but after seeing it in person, I am hooked.

If I can't get (real) leather, then the only other interior I'll accept is the Alcantara/Cloth mixture.

[flame]If your buying a BMW, spend the money to get the real merchandise and not the fake version. Leather for life![/flame]


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> *Leather for life! *


...tell that to the cows...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

blackhawk77 said:


> * Good job SARAFIL-- Judging by the way that you presented your case in this post, it appears that you kids are learning something in the Ivy League schools after all  (are you pre-law??)....*


:angel:

It's possible, but I'm not so sure yet. I have to decide upon an undergrad major before I start thinking about grad school!



blackhawk77 said:


> * While I must admit that in the past I have found your posts to sometimes be factually incorrect, and a bit pompous and condescending (especially for a "wannabe" BMW owner), in this case you have done a exemplary job in making the case for leather over "ette".
> 
> :thumbup: *


I've always tried to be helpful and honest in my responses, especially since I have alot of experience with BMW dealership operations. I guess sometimes I don't have tolerance for some of the wierd questions/topics discussed here. :dunno:

As far as being "factually incorrect", where have I done that?

And what's up with the "wannabe" BMW owner comment? I have been a BMW enthusiast since before I was in kindergarten, I was recruited for a position at a BMW dealer at 16 years old due to my enthusiasm towards and knowledge of the brand, and I am a previous owner and in search of my next BMW owner. How does this qualify me as a "wannabe"?? Is it because I am not wealthy, and I'm an unfortunate 18 year old to not have my parents buy me an M3 (or better)? I don't follow that claim. :dunno:


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> *My dealer has ordered the Anthracite Gran Turismo interior before, and I liked it. It didn't take anything more than a quick phone call to the proper person to make it happen. *


Yes, I've heard that getting the cloth/leather interior from a dealership on one of the coasts is not exceptionally difficult.

Unfortunately, the BMWNA Regional Distribution Manager (the 'proper person' to contact who has the ultimate responsibility for such 'special' orders as non-US spec interiors) for the Midwest region is far less accomodating...


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> *:angel:
> 
> It's possible, but I'm not so sure yet. I have to decide upon an undergrad major before I start thinking about grad school!
> 
> ...


Hey--I apologize for the condescending tone in calling you a wannabe. I appreciate your circumstance as a student and respect your interest much more than that of some spoiled kid who gets a Bimmer handed to them without ever having done even one day of work in their life.

Keep up the studying and hard work there at Brown and your toil will surely pay off.:thumbup:

As for your incorrect reporting of the facts:

Originally posted by SARAFIL 
Convertibles have the third brake light on the trunklid. Your coupe will have it in the rear window just like all other BMWs.

I'll let you figure out what is wrong with this quote and get back to me--Okay.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't mean to intrude but I agree with everything blackhawk77 has to say! :thumbup: 

:bigpimp:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

jk330i said:


> *I don't mean to intrude but I agree with everything blackhawk77 has to say! :thumbup:
> *


Given your sig, I'm not suprised.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

ruteger said:


> *Cloth is definitely the way to go (the cloth/leather Gran Turismo interior which simulates the M3 cloth interior is particularly nice) and it is available in US-spec cars.*


When I tried to order it I was told by BMWNA that, as of the end of March 2003, it was no longer available.


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *Given your sig, I'm not suprised.  *


Heres a post that us probably more up your alley rumratt:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=27927&highlight=same+sex+marraige

:asshole:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Phil F said:


> *When I tried to order it I was told by BMWNA that, as of the end of March 2003, it was no longer available. *


Did you get the SP? (Gran Turismo interior only available with Sport Seats)

If so, I guess it is certainly possible that they have changed the availability. I would still love to see someone try and order Alcantara on a non-ZHP E46. :banana: :str8pimpi


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> *Did you get the SP? (Gran Turismo interior only available with Sport Seats)
> 
> If so, I guess it is certainly possible that they have changed the availability. I would still love to see someone try and order Alcantara on a non-ZHP E46. :banana: :str8pimpi *


Yes, I ordered the sport package. Still, Gran Turismo was "no longer available."


----------

